# Snow Plowing Safely



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

*So the ole L120 is ready for another season of snow removal.*



*And since I got to plow our lane, and 7 of the neighbors drives, with three of them being up on the main road, I've got my rear work light and strobe light ready as well.* 



*You guys got any safety lighting pics to share with your rigs ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

You are making me coooooooooooold Jim...edro:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Where I live hardly any traffic..just head lights rear red running lights very seldom 4 way flasher on.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

Ken N Tx said:


> You are making me coooooooooooold Jim...edro:


Sorry Pap, you may not want to follow this thread, I don't want you getting a cold .


----------

